# Partage fichier entre mac os x lion/ pc portable sous seven



## sosinfo94 (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
je débute sur Mac OS X LION, 
J'ai un pc windows seven avec lequel j'aimerai partagé mes fichiers entre autres ceux de Outlook, les images, les documents, afin d'avoir la même chose sur le mac que sur le pc.
est ce possible ?
j'ai bidouillé un peu d'après ce que j'ai lu sur le net, mais je n'y arrive pas.
Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?
merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 oui c'est tout à fait possible.

Il faut activer le partage sur le PC, et sur le Mac (Préférences système / Partage, cocher partage de fichiers).
Dans la partie droite de la fenêtre, on définit ce qui partagé, pour qui, et avec quels droits.

Ensuite il faut connecter le PC et le Mac.

Regarde ici, post #24 : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/partage-de-disque-dur-externe-public-1156702-2.html

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mis-en-reseau-de-pc-et-mac-1199760.html

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...ue-externe-mac-windows-en-reseau-1188982.html

En résumé et dans l'ordre :

- identifier le "nom" de partage du Mac (Préférences système / Réseau / Avancé / onglet WINS)

- sur le PC, dans la barre d'adresse de l'explorateur Windows, saisir : \\adresseIP du Mac, ou \\nomduMac

- saisir l'identifiant impérativement avec cette syntaxe : nomduMac\toto
- saisir mdp correspondant à toto
(toto étant la session sur le Mac, ou un utilisateur ajouté dans Préf. syst / partage)

- on voit alors \\nomduMac\nomdudossierpartagé dans l'explorateur Windows
Et le dossier est accessible.

Dans l'explorateur Windows : 
- cliquer sur "connecter un lecteur réseau", une fenêtre s'ouvre, parcourir : 
- choisir le "Dossier" : \\NOMDUMAC\toto
- cocher "Se reconnecter à l'ouverture de session", nouvelle fenêtre : 
- saisir le mdp, et cocher "mémoriser ces informations".

Cliquer sur "Terminé".

Ainsi, quand on allume le Pc, \\nomduMac\toto apparait automatiquement dans l'explorateur Ws, et est accessible (si le Mac est allumé, évidemment).
Quand le lecteur réseau est créé, si jamais la connexion ne se fait pas, double cliquer sur \\nomduMac, et saisir l'identifiant : toto, et le mot de passe. (pas besoin de saisir "nomduMac\toto").

Si on ne crée pas le lecteur réseau, il faut rentrer nomduMac\toto et mdp à chaque connexion.


----------



## sosinfo94 (18 Septembre 2012)

bonjour,
tout d'abord merci pour ce tuto. mais malgré ça je n'y arrive pas...
je ne vois pas le imac sur le pc....
donc je suis bloqué au début de la manip.
pouvez vous m'en dire plus ?
merci


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

1. Préférences système / Réseau / Avancé / onglet WINS :

- identifier le "nom" de partage du Mac (par exemple IMAC)
- saisir comme groupe de travail le groupe de travail du PC ( WORKGROUP par défaut)

2. sur le PC ouvrir une fenêtre de l'explorateur Windows

- dans la barre d'adresse, saisir :  \\nomduMac 
(par exemple \\IMAC si le nom du Mac est IMAC)

- touche entrée

- saisir l'identifiant impérativement avec cette syntaxe : nomduMac\toto

- saisir mdp correspondant à toto

(toto étant la session sur le Mac, ou un utilisateur ajouté dans Préf. syst / partage)


----------



## sosinfo94 (18 Septembre 2012)

J'avance, je vois sur le PC windows au niveau réseau IMAC- (et sa référence) mais si je clique droit, je n'ai pas connecter un lecteur réseau, mais se connecter avec la connexion Bureau à distance, par contre je l'ai que sur réseau...là je choisis une lettre lecteur et je parcours, je clique sur IMAC....on me demande un mot de pass, j'ai mis celui que je me sers pour le imac. et la fenetre revient sans cesse...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Désolé je n'ai pas de PC sous la main pour vérifier.

Normalement : 

Sur le PC, en haut de la fenêtre de l'explorateur Windows, il doit y avoir "connecter un lecteur réseau".

Cliquer dessus.

- une fenêtre s'ouvre :

- "parcourir," choisir : \\NOMDUMAC\toto

- cocher "Se reconnecter à l'ouverture de session", nouvelle fenêtre :

- saisir le mdp de la session "toto" du Mac, et cocher "mémoriser ces informations"


D'autre part, sur le Mac, dans préférences système / partage, cliquer sur "Options" et cocher "Partager les fichiers et dossier via SMB".

Connecter un lecteur réseau :


----------



## sosinfo94 (18 Septembre 2012)

ok, d'après ton image, connecter un lecteur en haut de l'exploreur, j'ai trouvé, mais à ce niveau le imac n'apparait pas, il n'apparait que dans le dossier réseau...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Il n'apparait QUE dans le dossier réseau parce que l'action "connecter un lecteur réseau" n'a pas encore été faite.

Une fois faite, l'IMAC doit apparaitre dans l'explorateur comme s'il était un volume du PC.

Faire la séquence indiquée plus haut, et utiliser toto ou IMAC\toto comme identifiant.
Avec le mdp correspondant.
toto étant la session du Mac.

Exemple d'un lecteur réseau qui apparait comme un volume (entouré en rouge)


----------



## sosinfo94 (18 Septembre 2012)

j'insiste, création du lecteur je peux, mais la fenetre sécurité de windows entre votre mot de pass pour vous connecter à IMAC.....
en dessous un carré avec le nouvel utilisateur que de vient de créer nom\partage en dessous mot de pass........... et mémoriser....
je mets quoi comme mot de pass


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Quel identifiant utilises-tu : 

- celui de la session du Mac ?
As-tu un mot de passe pour cette session ?
Si oui, tu utilises celui-là.
Si non, crées-en un, et utilise celui-là.

- ou un autre utilisateur créé exprès pour le partage ?
si oui, utiliser le mdp correspondant.


----------



## sosinfo94 (18 Septembre 2012)

quand j'ouvre mon mac, je n'ai pas de mot de pass. je n'ai un mot de pass que pour les applications apple, iphone, itunes....
quand j'ouvre mon pc je n'ai pas de mot de pass
si je vais sur mac dans utilisateurs et groupes, il n'y a qu'un utilisateur actuel 
autres utilisateurs utilisateur invité partage uniquement est grisé et je ne peux aller dessus..
faut il que je crée un autre utilisateur avec un mot de pass et comment je fais.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Le mieux serait que tu crées un mot de passe pour ta session du Mac.

Préférences système / Utilisateurs et groupes

A droite : modifier le mot de passe.

Une fenêtre s'ouvre.

- ancien mot de passe : laisser blanc

- saisir un mot de passe, le confirmer.

Ensuite reboote les 2 ordis, et reprends tout depuis le début. (post#2).


----------



## sosinfo94 (18 Septembre 2012)

J'ai crée un mot de pass : rien
j'ai crée un nouvel utilisateur PARTAGE avec mot de pass sur Mac. : rien
faut il en créer un sur le pc windows ?
j'ai rebooter les 2 ordis,
sur pc Imac est toujours présent dans réseau... comment fait on pour l'effacer
sur réseau :
il y a l'imprimante partagée,
le pc portable
le mac....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

sosinfo94 a dit:


> sur réseau :
> il y a l'imprimante partagée,
> le pc portable
> *le mac.*...


Si tu vois le Mac, tu dois pouvoir créer le lecteur réseau :

*Toto* étant ton nom d'utilisateur sur le Mac (ta session), fais sur le PC : 

- cliquer sur "connecter un lecteur réseau"

- une fenêtre s'ouvre :

- "parcourir," choisir : \\NOMDUMAC\toto

- cocher "Se reconnecter à l'ouverture de session", nouvelle fenêtre :

- saisir le mdp de la session "toto" du Mac, et cocher "mémoriser ces informations"

Je radote désolé, mais il n'y a pas d'autre façon de faire.

Une fois que c'est fait, IMAC\toto apparait comme un volume du PC : tu peux l'ouvrir comme les autres volumes.

(si tu as besoin, auparavant, de supprimer le lecteur réseau précédemment créé, tu dois pouvoir par clic droit, supprimer, mais je n'ai pas de PC pour le vérifier).


----------



## sosinfo94 (18 Septembre 2012)

je crois que j'y suis arrivée.... en créant un nouvel utilisateur mac 
Je vois dans réseau imac et les dossiers partagés par contre il ne sort pas en lecteur réseau 
maintenant il faut surement créer un dossier partagé pour les 2 pc... je ne sais pas faire la suite

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h26 ----------

par contre je vois bien le pc portable sur l'exploreur du imac, mais ça dit échec de la connexion...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Il faut que tu arrives à faire le lecteur réseau, ce qui ne devrait pas être difficile si tu suis bien la recette.

Pour définir ce qui est partagé, va sur le Mac dans Préférences Système / Partage, et utilise les 2 fenêtres "dossiers partagés", et "utilisateurs".

Dans "dossiers partagés", ajoute ce que tu souhaites partager (clique sur le "+")

Ensuite sélectionne chaque dossier dans la fenêtre "dossiers partagés", et dans la fenêtre Utilisateurs, définis les droits pour chaque utilisateur. (lecture, écriture...)


Pour te connecter au PC depuis le Mac :

- sélectionner le PC et cliquer sur "se connecter comme" 

- saisir le nom d'utilisateur sur le pc et le mot de passe correspondant.

Si pas de mot de passe, tenter en laissant blanc mais je ne sais pas si ça peut marcher comme ça, j'en doute.

Faire du partage sans mot de passe, je ne sais pas si c'est possible, jamais essayé.
Pour ma part je créerai un mdp sur le PC.


----------



## sosinfo94 (18 Septembre 2012)

je crois que je vais péter les plombs....
sur le mac : le choix des fichiers à partager est fait  
je ne peux rien supprimer dans le réseau du pc portable. clic droit on me propose développer
se connecter avec la connexion bureau à distance, ouvrir dans une nouvelle fenêtre.
je voudrais repartir à zéro mais je ne peux pas.
maintenant, je pense à quelque chose qui est énervant sur windows 7, on n'agit pas tjs en tant qu'administrateur, ne serait ce pas la raison de l'échec ? 
A ce stade, si je clique sur connecter un lecteur réseau dans l'ordinateur et non sur imac, tout est grisé et je n'ai plus la main.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Je sais qu'établir ce partage est fastidieux...

Hélas je n'ai pas de PC disponible pour te guider pas à pas.

Vérifie sur le Pc que tu as bien les droits d'administration, et je me répète, si tu n'as pas de mot de passe, crées-en un, car je ne suis pas sûr qu'il soit même possible de faire du partage sans mot de passe.


----------



## sosinfo94 (18 Septembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas abandonné, mais j'ai dû faire une manip qui ne fallait pas, je n'ai plus accès réseau sur le pc portable... j'ai vérifié les périphériques et il y a une point d'interrogation devant carte réseau.
sais tu ce que je peux faire.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Non...

Aurais-tu désactivé la carte réseau ?

Difficile à dire sans savoir où tu vois ce point d'interrogation.

C'est dans cette liste ?

http://hpics.li/0574b0a


----------



## sosinfo94 (18 Septembre 2012)

CARTES RESEAU
carte microsoft isatap =3 point interrogation 
WAN Miniport (IKEv2) point interrogation
j'ai beau désactiver éteindre et rien se passe.
j'ai voulu supprimer le imac du réseau et dû faire bétise
dans la fenêtre des connections marqué mon réseau en accès limité et au dessus non connecté


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Points d'interrogation (?), ou d'exclamation (!)  ?

C'est pour mes recherches Google


----------



## sosinfo94 (18 Septembre 2012)

Excuses point exclamation


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Pour la carte isatap, Microsoft dit : 

"Vous pouvez ignorer ce message d'erreur. Ce message d'erreur n'indique pas un problème avec la carte. La carte va continuer à fonctionner correctement."

Source : http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932520/fr

Pour le reste, dans les discussions que j'ai parcourues, ça parle de : 

- désactiver / réactiver les éléments qui ont les /!\, puis rebooter l'ordi.

- désinstaller / réinstaller des pilotes....

- désactiver ce qui concerne IPV6...
Notamment : http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/solved-cant-connect-to-internet-at-home-541546.html Posts #11 et #15

Désactive isatap, ne réactive pas, et reboote.


----------



## sosinfo94 (18 Septembre 2012)

je n'ai plus internet, ni réseau, j'ai désactivé, rebooter, toujours pareil, le pc n'a plus de contact avec la wifi...
j'ai du supprimé des pilotes et le réseau, mais je ne trouve pas sur le net les pilotes...
c'est un HP PAVILIONG7 2055 sl


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

As-tu de quoi réinstaller Windows 7 (DVD, clé usb....) ?


----------



## sosinfo94 (18 Septembre 2012)

non, pas de cd
tout était installé 
j'ai fait une restauration à une date antérieure du 15/9 mais rien à faire...
il faut que je réinstalle surement des pilotes ou faire une restauration d'usine....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Sur les éléments qui ont les /!\, fais un clic droit, propriétés, afin de savoir exactement de quels matériels il s'agit, ensuite fais une recherche Google avec "pilote + le nom du matériel".

Galère, je sais ....


----------



## sosinfo94 (18 Septembre 2012)

carte microsoft Isatap 3 et wan miniport iKEv2
code erreur 32 pilotes endommagés ou absent.
j'ai trouvé chez HP  Téléchargements des pilotes et logiciels Ordinateurs portable HP PAVILIONG7 2005 sf, mais il y a 11 pilotes réseau et je ne sais lesquels téléchargés.
pour ce soir j'arrête, ça me prend la tête.
bonne fin de soirée et à demain peut être si tu es là.
merci pour tout.


----------



## sosinfo94 (19 Septembre 2012)

depuis ce matin, je cherche je ne trouve rien comme pilotes...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 te rappelles-tu ce que tu as fait comme "bêtise" ?

Tu es allée dans gestionnaire de périphériques, tu as sélectionné une carte réseau, et tu as fait "désinstaller", c'est ça ?

Pour réactiver une carte réseau sous Windows 7 : http://assistance.orange.fr/reactiver-un-peripherique-sous-windows-7-545.php


----------



## sosinfo94 (19 Septembre 2012)

bonjour Renaud31
ce que j'ai fait je suis allée ds centre réseau et partage, j'ai cliqué sur le réseau avec la fenêtre.... qui a ouvert une fenetre et j'ai supprimé un nom qui était celui de mon imac, mais apparemment cela ne devait pas être celui de imac mais celui du réseau domestique.

donc j'ai tout réactivé les périphériques, j'ai réinstaller les 2 pilotes carte réseau, rebooter, le pc et la box...

en bas à droit, des connexions sont disponibles, mon réseau s'affiche mais en limité donc je n'ai plus internet....
et voilà le mauvais travail....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

Tu devrais pouvoir réveiller la connexion depuis le centre réseau et partage.

Si tu as ceci, c'est à dire la croix rouge entre le réseau local et Internet, que se passe-t-il quand tu cliques sur la croix, pour déclencher un diagnostic de la connexion ?
Quel résultat obtiens-tu ?


----------



## sosinfo94 (19 Septembre 2012)

non justement c ça que je n'ai pu à la place c marqué  inconnu


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

Connais-tu la fenêtre "invite de commande" sur Windows ?

Menu Démarrer / tous les programmes / accessoires / invite de commande.

Ca ouvre une fenêtre noire, tape dedans : ipconfig /all
(un espace après ipconfig)

Touche entrée.
Agrandis la fenêtre pour voir tout le résultat. 

Fais une capture d'écran si possible (touche Impr écran, et coller dans Paint), ou fais une bonne photo de l'écran.

Ca doit ressembler à ça : http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=4&u=12306996


----------



## sosinfo94 (19 Septembre 2012)

je fais comment pour t'envoyer la copie d'écran, sur mon pc internet ne fonctionne pas 
j'ai copié sur un clé usb... et là je ne vois pas d'icone pj...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

Tu charges l'image chez un hébergeur, et tu mets le lien dans ton message.

Prends le "lien raccourci". (copié-collé)

http://www.hostingpics.net


----------



## sosinfo94 (19 Septembre 2012)

j'ai jamais fait 
pourquoi il n'y a pas de PJ dans le cadre.
j'ai envoyé le fichier par retour au mail reçu de macgeneration...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h08 ----------

de toute facon c' simple il n'y a pas grand chose d'inscrit
suffixe DNS principal : 
type de noeud : Hybride
Routage IP activé : non
Proxy WINS activé : Non

c tout


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

Clique sur le lien de Hostingpics que j'ai mis au dessus.

Fais "choisir le fichier", parcours ton Mac pour aller sélectionner la photo, et fais "envoyer".

Au bout de quelques secondes, la page se rafraîchit, et te donne une liste de liens.

Copie le premier lien (lien raccourci), et colle-le dans le message que tu écris dans Macgé.

On verra la photo en cliquant sur ce lien.

Suite à ton édit : aucune "carte réseau" ???


----------



## sosinfo94 (19 Septembre 2012)

j'ai écrit dans le dernier message ce qui était écrit
4 lignes


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

Ok, alors je ne comprends plus rien : tes cartes réseaux seraient invisibles (parce que plus de pilotes ?).

Je ne connais pas assez Windows pour t'aider plus.
Ca m'étonne que tu aies pu neutraliser tes cartes réseau depuis le centre réseau et partage.
Si j'avais un Pc sous W7 je pourrais essayer de reproduire ce que tu as fait, mais je n'en ai pas.

Il faudrait réinstaller Windows 7 (sans formatage donc sans perte de données), mais tu dis que tu n'as pas de support physique pour le faire.

Je n'ai rien à te proposer de plus pour le moment...


----------



## sosinfo94 (19 Septembre 2012)

dans le gestionnaire de périphériques 
carte réseau elle y est 
Microsoft virtual wifi Miniport Adapter
Ralink RT5390R802B....
Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
WAN minimport
les 4 sont activés...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

Ok.

Quand tu as fait ipconfig /all, tu aurais dû obtenir ceci (ici c'est en anglais, mais l'équivalent).

Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu n'as rien après les 4 premières lignes...

Ta carte wifi, c'est : Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Concentre tes efforts sur celle-là.
Tu peux charger son driver pour W7 ici : http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=34092


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\ton nom>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ton nom-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : *Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter*
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-F4-6A-BA-BA-D9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : *Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter*
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-F4-6A-BA-BA-D8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f5c2:e893:1c3:c9e6%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.194(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 04, 2011 10:33:02 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 05, 2011 10:33:02 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 320402538
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-50-60-89-78-AC-C0-3F-32-A4

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : *Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller*
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-AC-C0-3F-32-A4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FD925B74-DFC3-4759-AFE1-53C43FEBE0FD}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:4d5:8cf:52e4:738(Preferr
ed)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d5:8cf:52e4:738%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\ton nom>


----------



## sosinfo94 (19 Septembre 2012)

j'ai refait la manip et j'ai bien que ces 4 lignes

je me concentre sur quoi ?
je fais quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

Pour vérification, tu veux dire que tu n'as eu QUE ça, c'est bien ça ?

_C:\Users\ton nom>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ton nom-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No_


Ta carte wifi, c'est : Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter

Son driver pour W7 ici : http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index....3&v_code=34092

Télécharge le et installe-le.

Je continue à chercher sur Google un problème identique au tien (les cartes réseaux "endormies" et invisibles avec ipconfig /all).


----------



## sosinfo94 (19 Septembre 2012)

ca je l'ai fait cet AM, éteindre, allumer....j'ai meme débranché la box.
bon à demain. bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

J'ai trouvé sur Internet des cas d' ipconfig /all qui ne liste pas les cartes réseaux de l'ordi.
Mais pas de solution unique.
Ca parle beaucoup de drivers à désinstaller/réinstaller ou à mettre à jour, de commande ipconfig /all à répéter plusieurs fois, etc... rien de très clair.

Donc incapable de t'aider plus (mais je continue à chercher).

Bonne fin de soirée.

EDIT : une question très bête, désolé : est-ce que le wifi est bien activé sur le PC ? 
Tu dois avoir une touche dédiée et un témoin lumineux quelque part (souvent bleu).
Cette question au cas où tu aurais désactivé le wifi sans le savoir, au cours de tes essais.


----------



## sosinfo94 (26 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour Renaud31.
Voici les dernières nouvelles.
j'ai réinstaller seven sur le portable. et j'ai recommencé depuis le début. j'ai mis des mots de pass au portable et au mac
donc je suis arrivée à créer la relation imac pc, mais je n'arrive pas à l'inverse.
je vois le pc sur l'imac, mais échec de connexion.
peux tu m'aider.
a bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 tu arrives à accéder au Mac depuis le Pc ? 

Et tu n'arrives pas à accéder au Pc depuis le Mac ?

C'est ça ?


----------



## sosinfo94 (26 Septembre 2012)

sur mon portable je retrouve mes fichiers partagés avec le mac.
par contre sur le mac, dans finder /partagés je vois bien le portable, mais échec connexion


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

Choisis l'affichage du Finder en mode colonne.

Sélectionne le Pc dans la barre latérale du Finder.

Tu dois alors voir dans la première colonne une grosse icône figurant le Pc, sous laquelle est écrit : 

nom du Pc
échec de la connexion
se connecter comme

Clique sur "se connecter comme", une fenêtre s'ouvre, te proposant : 

Se connecter comme invité, ou comme utilisateur référencé.

Si tu choisis invité, tu n'auras accès qu'au dossier partagé du Pc.

Si tu choisis utilisateur référencé, pour accéder à tous les dossiers partagés de Pc, tu dois saisir : 

Nom : ton nom d'utilisateur sur le Pc (ta session du Pc)
Mdp : le mot de passe correspondant

Coche : conserver ce mot de passe dans mon trousseau.
Clique sur "se connecter".

Normalement tu as maintenant accès à tous les dossiers partagés du Pc.

Pour définir le partage sur le Pc, tu dois aller dans le centre réseau et partage.
Tu peux aussi sur chaque dossier à partager faire un clic droit, Partage, ou Propriétés, puis onglet partage.


----------



## sosinfo94 (26 Septembre 2012)

colonne partagés, je trouve bien le portable, colonne des fichiers, rien... une barre surgrisée "échec de la connexion au bout se connecter comme , j'ai cliqué mais j'ai beau mettre le nom du portable et son mot de pass ça bloque...
par contre je trouve dans la colonne partagés l autre pc en xp...et un dossier SharedDocs (musique, videos, images), il faut que je continue du coté pc xp...j'avais dû commencé quelque chose....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

Il faut que regardes si sur l'ordi sous Windows 7, tu as fait le nécessaire pour le partage.

Notamment dans ce tuto, point 4 : activer le partage de fichiers, et point 6 :
http://www.tutoriaux-excalibur.com/...-avec-le-protocole-smb-sous-windows-7-a-1286/

http://www.aidewindows.net/seven/partage_fichiers.php#activer_partage

http://www.adinformatique84.fr/2012/05/tutoriel-activer-smb/


----------



## sosinfo94 (27 Septembre 2012)

bonsoir Renaud31,
voici une première étape de terminée.. ça fonctionne dans les 2 sens.
je te remercie pour ton aide et ta patience.
maintenant je vais continuer pour relier le PC SEVEN AU PC XP, Et si possible à l'imac.
je vais surement encore avoir besoin de tes services.
a bientôt.
sosinfo94


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 très bonne nouvelle, mais peux-tu dire ce que tu as fait pour arriver à accéder au Pc depuis le Mac ??


----------



## sosinfo94 (27 Septembre 2012)

ce que j'ai fait : sur l'imac tout se fait simplement aller dans préférences système/ partage , choisir les services de partage colonne de gauche, puis les dossiers et les utilisateurs dans les colonnes de droite et ensuite dans finder, colonne gauche partagés, le pc en réseau se connecter comme ton tuto...
je pense que tes directives étaient bonnes, il manque le tuto windows du dernier message (le partage de ts les dossiers).
voilà.
on continue ?
je reprends demain pour la suite.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Ok, mais hier tu disais :

_ une barre surgrisée "échec de la connexion", au bout se connecter comme , j'ai cliqué mais j'ai beau mettre le nom du portable et son mot de pass ça bloque..._

Alors pourquoi cet accès au PC depuis le Mac ne marchait pas hier, et marche aujourd'hui ??

Qu'as-tu modifié ?


----------

